

Facebook Giveaway App for Pages - smithysmith
https://www.facebook.com/giveawaytab

======
smithysmith
I created Giveaway Tab, because almost every page I like on Facebook was/is
running a giveaway that breaks Facebook's promotion guidelines.

What giveaway tab does, is essentially allows Facebook pages to offer
giveaways on their pages through an app. What people don't realize is that
Facebook states in their guidelines that all giveaways must be offered through
a third party app.
[https://www.facebook.com/page_guidelines.php#promotionsguide...](https://www.facebook.com/page_guidelines.php#promotionsguidelines)

I see page after page after page, breaking these rules. Not only do they not
use a third party app, but they also get people to like photos to enter
contests, which is also not allowed.

I have countless people who come to use our app because they have been told
directly by facebook that if they don't use a third party app their page will
be shut down.

What do you think of these guidelines put out by facebook?

Giveaway Tab can be found here: <https://www.facebook.com/giveawaytab>

